# Evaporated Filled Milk?



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

A friend gave me three cans of this, it has soybean oil in it, I guess that is the filler. The evaporated milk I use just has milk and vitamins.


Any feedback on evaporated filled milk? Does it taste any different? What is the filler suppose to do?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

all I can say is it sounds nasty. It's probably a cheap way to stretch the milk and provide "texture" and fat.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never heard of it, but I think it sounds nasty too. Why don't you try some and let us know how it tastes? Maybe it would be good for baking...


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've used the evaporated filled milk - I think the brand name is "Milnot" or something of that nature -- used it in cooking ie pumpkin pie, etc. I couldnt tell a difference between that and carnation.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've never heard of it. Is there some benefit to having soy in it? Is the shelf life longer? Is the protein level increased? I don't stock any type of canned milk, and very little whole dried milk. Too much fresh milk available on a daily basis. 

However, if the price were right, it had a high protein content, and could be stored for ~5 years, I'd consider a case of it.

Is it mainly for cooking, or could you 'drink' it? 

Please give us a user review!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Shelf life is the same as for regular evaporated milk. It is used mainly for cooking, because of the taste. The following below is copied from the wikipedia, as it gives a very accurate explanation of what filled milk is.


---------------------------------------
Filled milk
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Filled milk is skim milk that has been reconstituted with fats, usually vegetable oils, from sources other than dairy cows and only exists as evaporated milk. Like pure evaporated milk, filled milk is generally considered unsuitable for drinking because of its particular flavor, but is equivalent to evaporated milk for baking and cooking purposes. Other filled milk products with substituted fat are used to make ice cream, sour cream, whipping cream, and half-and-half substitutes among other dairy products. Coconut oil filled milk became a popular cost-saving product sold throughout the United States in the early 20th century. Coconut oil could be cheaply imported, primarily from the Philippines and this product was able to undercut the market for evaporated and condensed milk. At the time, liquid milk was not widely available or very popular because of the rarity of refrigeration and the problems of transportation and storage.

In 1923, the United States Congress banned the interstate sale of filled milk "in imitation or semblance of milk, cream, or skimmed milk" via the "Filled Milk Act" of March 4, 1923 (c. 262, 42 Stat. 1486, 21 U.S.C. Â§ 61&#8211;63, in response to intense lobbying by the dairy industry, attempting to protect its market against competition by cheaper foreign fat. Many states also passed bans or restrictions on the sale and production of filled milk products. The issue of filled milk came to the forefront in United States v. Carolene Products Co. wherein Carolene Products Co. was indicted in the United States District Court for the Southern District of Illinois for violation of the Act by the shipment in interstate commerce of certain packages of "Milnut," a compound of condensed skimmed milk and coconut oil made in imitation or semblance of condensed milk or cream. The indictment stated, in the words of the statute, that Milnut "is an adulterated article of food, injurious to the public health," and that it is not a prepared food product of the type excepted from the prohibition of the Act.

Subsequently, most states have eliminated restrictions on filled milk and several states have gone against the Supreme Court and struck down restrictions on filled milk. Contrary to the declarations of the legislature in reference to the Filled Milk Act, there is no evidence that filled milk, especially as supplemented by Vitamins A and D, as it usually is, is less healthy than normal evaporated milk and there is in fact evidence that the non-saturated fats in the vegetable oils may be more healthy than the milk fat in normal milk products. Even the United States District Court for the Southern District of Illinois that originally ruled that a rational basis supported the Filled Milk Act reversed their decision in Milnot Co. v. Richardson, 350 F.Supp. 221 (S.D. Ill. 1972). Further, the United States Department of Agriculture has broadly refused to consider filled milk products to be "in imitation of semblance of milk" and therefore has declined to see them as within the statute. The Milnot Company, which still exists, in this case was a descendant of the original Carolene Products Company discussed above. Currently, filled milk continues to be widely available in supermarkets in the United States as "Milnot", a brand now owned by Smucker's.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I accidentally bought it instead of reg evap milk...was not impressed. I think I did use it up in potato soup but have never bought it again.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and we all know what the Gov's idea of "healthy" is...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It has soy in it. Reason enough to avoid it. 

Texican, shelf life is very short for canned milk. When I was using it, I had to keep it in short rotation. You are much better off with goats.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't used it yet, I am going to add it to my coffee today and try it in some creamed soup or something. I normally don't buy products like this, it was given to me and I don't like to waste anything so I wanted to at least keep an open mind and get some input from you all.

Texican, I wish I did have a steady supply of fresh milk, but I live in the burbs and can't have goats, cows, etc. I do buy milk from a local farmer but I use instant and canned milk inbetween my visits to get the good stuff.  Even though canned milk has a shorter shelf life, I prefer it for creamed soups and sauces, so I keep it well rotated and use it often.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I like to think they call it "Milnot" because it's NOT MILK. (Get it?)


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> It has soy in it. Reason enough to avoid it.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## sendee (Aug 27, 2008)

We used this to make cream style sausage gravy back in the 70's. It has a different taste, but was not bad. Brings back good memories for me, but the soy would scare me off also.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Why is soy a bad thing? I wouldn't want it in my milk, but we love tofu and edamame.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't have a problem with soy in general, but the idea of usung skim milk and then adding soybean oil to bring it back to the same fat content as regular milk doesn't make a whole lot of nutritional sense to me. It is done purely for profit by the company that makes it because the butterfat is worth more than soybean oil.

If I was stocking canned milk, I would just stock regular evaporated milk. At least it would taste right in whatever it was used to make. For drinking I just buy cartons of UHT milk and almond milk. It can be rotated to keep it fresh, and is more useful (we take it camping, and on trips, etc), and it tastes better than canned or powdered milk. I only use canned milk when making pies, cream soups, and (in this last, only if I have no fresh milk on hand) in mashed potatoes or yucca.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Why is soy a bad thing? I wouldn't want it in my milk, but we love tofu and edamame.


Read this:

http://www.foodrenegade.com/dangers-of-soy/


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks PrettyPaisley! I knew it had estrogen in it, but none of the rest of the things in the article.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

The brand I was given is Colburn Farms, a brand from Save-a-Lot which sells for .79 per can here.

I tried it in coffee and it seemed thicker and richer than regular evap milk and not in a good way as it upset my stomach. I also used some in a potato soup, which tasted and worked fine cooked into the dish.

I would still rather use what I currently stock/buy.... fresh local purchased milk, instant Nido milk and canned evaporated milk with no fillers.


----------

